# Installing Hauppage PVR 500 (HcwMakoA) On FreeBSD 8.1



## wayward (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello,

I have searched myself crazy and now i need your help.

I want to run myth tv, but first i got to setup my Hauppage pvr 500 card. The port /usr/ports/multimedia/pvrxxx asks for a file: HcwMakoA, on the cd i only can find: HcwMakoB and HcwMakoC (.rom for all three). 

If i rename the HcwMakoB or HcwMakoC i get a mismatch with the make install. He then tries to fetch it, but cannot download the HcwMakoA.ROM file. There are a lot of link online, but all of them need passowrds, or are dead. Where can i donload this one file? (HcwMakoA.ROM) and is it really needed!??

Thanx!


----------



## tingo (Aug 15, 2010)

Try this updated port instead (from the -multimedia mailing list):
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-multimedia/2010-May/011068.html


----------



## wayward (Aug 16, 2010)

That seems interesting! I will try this soon and will come back here. And for my own reminder:


```
------------------
In muc.lists.freebsd.multimedia, you wrote:
> On Sat, 22 May 2010 16:39:31 +0200
> ag at ncolin.muc.de wrote:
>
>> Hi,
>> I've fixed compilation on both 8.* and amd64 a while ago;
>> I've filed a PR for this now:
>> 
>>     [url]http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=146830[/url]
>> 
>> Perhaps you could double-check whether this works for you as well
>> (kernel modules are better compiled with WERROR ;-)):
>> 
>> Just replace /usr/ports/multimedia/pvrxxx with the contents of
>> 
>>     [url]http://www.muc.de/~ag/pvrxxx-20080409-port.tgz[/url]
>
> Testing now. My machinbe have a PVR-500 in it.
> root at kg-fil# uname -a
> FreeBSD kg-fil.kg4.no 8.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-PRERELEASE #4:
> Fri May 21 00:20:01 CEST 2010 root at kg-fil.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
> amd64
>
> Unfortunately, it paniced herer as soon as I kldloaded cxm
> (Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode)

Ops, sorry for that! I must have fooled me when bundling the patchsets together.

I've just checked that both build & kldload works for the updated port dir:

    [url]http://www.muc.de/~ag/pvrxxx-20080409_1.tgz[/url]

Could you retry with this one?


About your previous posting:

> Update:
> Ok, I have tested the port with mplayer, and it works (at least for
> video, for some reason my quick test didn't have any audio. Might be a
> problem with mplayer).

Did you set the tuner input explicit? (read: pvr250-setchannel -t)
After boot/kldload, the audio output defaults to the rear connector
and not the mpeg stream..

Regards, Armin

----------------------
```


----------



## wayward (Aug 17, 2010)

The links are dead? Is there a location where i can download this patched version?


----------



## tingo (Aug 18, 2010)

Try to reply to the message on the mailinglist; hopefully the author will answer.


----------



## wayward (Sep 3, 2010)

Totally Dead!! I also emailed him directly, nogo. I have installed windows media Centre 7 ;-(


----------



## wayward (Sep 5, 2010)

I am prepared to set this package on my webserver if anyone can provide this to me.


----------

